# TENS Instruction 64550



## Walker22 (Jun 21, 2010)

My practice wants to have non-clinical personnel train patients on how to use TENS units and bill 64550 to the patients insurance. I am of the opinion that this code (or any CPT code) can only be performed by a physician or non-physician practitioner such as a PA, NP, or PT. 

Can anyone confirm or deny my stance on this issue?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jun 22, 2010)

Walker22 said:


> My practice wants to have non-clinical personnel train patients on how to use TENS units and bill 64550 to the patients insurance. I am of the opinion that this code (or any CPT code) can only be performed by a physician or non-physician practitioner such as a PA, NP, or PT.
> 
> Can anyone confirm or deny my stance on this issue?



I'm under the same impression...

*A. Transcutaneous Electrical Nerve Stimulation (TENS)*

This technique involves attachment of a transcutaneous nerve stimulator to the surface of the skin over the peripheral nerve to be stimulated. It is used by the patient on a trial basis and its effectiveness in modulating pain is monitored by the physician, or physical therapist. Generally, the *physician or physical therapist *is able to determine whether the patient is likely to derive a significant therapeutic benefit from continuous use of a transcutaneous stimulator within a trial period of one month; in a few cases this determination may take longer to make. Document the medical necessity for such services which are furnished beyond the first month. (See §160.13 for an explanation of coverage of medically necessary supplies for the effective use of TENS.)

If TENS significantly alleviates pain, it may be considered as primary treatment; if it produces no relief or greater discomfort than the original pain electrical nerve stimulation therapy is ruled out. However, where TENS produces incomplete relief, further evaluation with percutaneous electrical nerve stimulation may be considered to determine whether an implanted peripheral nerve stimulator would provide significant relief from pain.

Usually, the physician or physical therapist providing the services will furnish the equipment necessary for assessment. Where the physician or physical therapist advises the patient to rent the TENS from a supplier during the trial period rather than supplying it himself/herself, program payment may be made for rental of the TENS as well as for the services of the physician or physical therapist who is evaluating its use. However, the combined program payment which is made for the physician's or physical therapist's services and the rental of the stimulator from a supplier should not exceed the amount which would be payable for the total service, including the stimulator, furnished by the physician or physical therapist alone.

http://www.cms.gov/manuals/downloads/ncd103c1_Part2.pdf


----------



## Walker22 (Jun 22, 2010)

Thank you!


----------

